# Please help-Pacemaker Checks



## smiller (Sep 10, 2013)

I just have a general question about pacemaker checks:  If a patient comes in and has the pacemaker check, there are NO adjustments, just a routine check... what ICD-9 code would you bill for the primary DX? Is there a routine V code?

Any help is appreciated..

Thank you


----------



## Robbin109 (Sep 10, 2013)

Try V45.01


----------



## TWinsor (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes we use V45.01


----------



## belinda@bcbilling.com (Sep 11, 2013)

V45.01 for pacemaker check V45.02 for Defib check


----------



## smiller (Sep 11, 2013)

*Please help - Pacemaker Checks*

Ok - thank you all for your help


----------



## jazzyblues2005 (Sep 13, 2013)

I was under the impression that V45.01 and V45.02 can't be used as a primary dx. In the back of the ICD-9 book they don't have the symbol that indicates it can be used as primary. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TWinsor (Sep 16, 2013)

they cannot be used as principal diagnosis for inpatient services.


----------



## jazzyblues2005 (Sep 16, 2013)

Where do you find that it can't be used as primary for only inpatient services? From what I can see of the ICD-9 book, it can't be used as primary in any situation. I just started coding Cardiology a few months ago and am still learning. Thanks!


----------

